# Cocasse pictures



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Melissa, thanks so much for posting these pics of Cocasse for me.

These pics were taken the first week he came to live with me and during the first time he met my daughter (who is taking the photos) and my beloved grand-daugther. Cocasse looks a little uneasy in these pics but he warmed up soon enough and when my grand-daugther went home he whined for her at the door for close to an hour. 
Thanks again Melissa and I'm going to try to post another photo following your instructions.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Beautiful pupper!

Thanks for sharing!

SJ


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Cocasse is gorgeous. I think with you and your family's love that unsure look will be gone in no time.


----------

